# Nippon (NS) is just fading away



## west point (Aug 10, 2018)

Closing their plant in Illinois

https://www.railjournal.com/index.php/north-america/nippon-sharyo-to-close-us-plant.html?channel=000


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 12, 2018)

Well, that would explain why even Metra is dumping them (or opening up) - there was an item in "On the Bi-Level" talking about how their recent RFP only had one taker and they decided to "open things up" and consider other car types than the gallery bi-levels that we've been using.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Well, that would explain why even Metra is dumping them (or opening up) - there was an item in "On the Bi-Level" talking about how their recent RFP only had one taker and they decided to "open things up" and consider other car types than the gallery bi-levels that we've been using.


This is getting off topic but do the Highliner EMUs even count as gallery cars?


----------



## railiner (Aug 12, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Metra Electric Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that would explain why even Metra is dumping them (or opening up) - there was an item in "On the Bi-Level" talking about how their recent RFP only had one taker and they decided to "open things up" and consider other car types than the gallery bi-levels that we've been using.
> ...


Why not? That's what they are, aren't they?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Metra Electric Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that would explain why even Metra is dumping them (or opening up) - there was an item in "On the Bi-Level" talking about how their recent RFP only had one taker and they decided to "open things up" and consider other car types than the gallery bi-levels that we've been using.
> ...


Of course, they do.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 13, 2018)

MikefromCrete said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Metra Electric Rider said:
> ...


Thanks. Wasn't sure if that only referred to the original low entry non-powered cars.


----------



## railiner (Aug 13, 2018)

Besides the wide center entrance, the ICRR Highliner's featured one end door with a trap, that could be used at high or low platforms...


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 13, 2018)

railiner said:


> Besides the wide center entrance, the ICRR Highliner's featured one end door with a trap, that could be used at high or low platforms...


Thanks. So I take it the term "gallery car" refers only to the interior layout, then?


----------



## railiner (Aug 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Besides the wide center entrance, the ICRR Highliner's featured one end door with a trap, that could be used at high or low platforms...
> ...


Correct....the "upper levels" were sort of like balconies looking down at the main level...

I liked the former "BiLevel 400" intercity cars, that Amtrak acquired from the C&NW... They had reclining seats, and some bar cars, too.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 13, 2018)

The "gallery" car design features 2x2 seating on the first level with a balcony (or gallery) with individual seats and benches on the upper level. The current N-S built Highliners have a trap at each center door to allow low level entry and exit in case of emergencies.

Those C&NW intercity galleries were fine cars. Too bad none survive in active service.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 14, 2018)

MikefromCrete said:


> The "gallery" car design features 2x2 seating on the first level with a balcony (or gallery) with individual seats and benches on the upper level. The current N-S built Highliners have a trap at each center door to allow low level entry and exit in case of emergencies.
> 
> Those C&NW intercity galleries were fine cars. Too bad none survive in active service.


Yeah I've been on CalTrain and VRE galleries many times, and love them. Such a cool layout and such a pretty exterior. I just wasn't sure about what the name itself came from.


----------



## railiner (Aug 14, 2018)

One of the best features of the galleries, IMHO, was the abundance of individual seats....very rare in a coach...


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 14, 2018)

The closure kind of sucks for Illinois, but maybe it will bring some fresh ideas to Metra. I was soooo hoping that the newer Metro North (iirc) cars would have mysteriously been lost en route to NYC and stayed in Chicago for MED over the bilevels - if Metra ever really needs to increase service they will need cars with more doors than they have to speed up dwell times, but that is REALLY off topic.

As an aside, what I understood about the current highliners is they basically took the gallery car and made the shell into an EMU. Obviously, there was just a bit more to it. The South Shore's highliners are slightly different - wider doors with no pillar and a third door at one end (like the old highliners had).

The traps are used at the yard daily on some runs for crew and staff Dropovs and Pickups (yeah, I mangled Car Talks chauffeurs).


----------

